

Steve Wozniak: "For a corporation, there's no such thing as personal ethics." - bangkoknights
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/consumertips/tax/10089632/Apple-founder-Steve-Wozniak-public-anger-at-tax-arrangements-is-warranted.html

======
wittyphrasehere
Never thought about it like that, but I agree.

As a person (mini-corporation?) I have expenses; rent, food, etc. It would be
great if I only had to pay taxes on my "profit", because my tax burden would
then be much lower. Conversely, it would be great if corporations had to pay
tax on revenue (more tax money for things we desperately need, like education
and healthcare).

